# Egyptian sand scorpion



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i saw a "egiption sand scorpion ant pet city/big als and was wondering if it was a "death stalker" because it some what resembaled the "death stalker" (i couldent se it clearlybecause it was a bit burowed in the sand and sand was against the glass

anyone know if the ther same species or different?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Without a pic or latin name its pretty hard to tell.

I would hope that they wouldent use a slang name to 
identify something that deadly.

There are a few scorpions from egypt.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ok i cant get a pic i was just wondering it the "death stalker" was the one i saw for sale


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I am pretty sure that that is the slang name (petstores need a name better than deathstocker if they want to have ne hope of selling it, lol.)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Sadly many importers will get animals that are poorly identified, or they guess...or they are given arbitrary vernacular names to sell....so do home worke and make sure to identify the species. If possible, ask the store if they have paperwork identifying the animal by its binomial ("scientific" name).
If you have an insane amount of time I send you here sharkboy...maybe you can identify your scorpion through available pictures located therein:

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/specieslist.htm


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thnx croc i agree with matty that i dont think deathstalker would really sell


----------

